# BCK - Brockman Mining



## System (31 January 2011)

Since its establishment, Wah Nam International Holdings has been involved in various business activities. With its acquisition of the Damajianshan Mine in the People's Republic of China in 2008, Wah Nam refocused itself as a mining resources company. Currently Wah Nam has 3 major business lines and investments.





http://www.wnintl.com


----------



## greggles (31 July 2018)

Brockman Mining has doubled in price in less than a week with fewer than one million shares traded.

Last week they executed a Farm-in and Joint Venture Agreement with Mineral Resources Limited that grants MRL the right to acquire a 50% interest in the Marillana iron ore project in the Pilbara, Western Australia.

Interesting.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 January 2020)

A director's spouse has picked up 18,000,000 shares from late Nov to Dec 2. Previous purchase(s?…) was January this year.
See ASX Ann's.
There's a Nearmap director Ross Norgard on their board...the plot thickens!
He is a highly cluey chap with a wealth of experience, one to keep an eye on.
Didn't want to go public with this until I bought in, which I now have.
Forgive me for considering my own interests first?
Norgard is incorporated (BCK?) in Bermuda, Hong Kong director's obviously in the money. I think the directors (spouse purchasing) was highly ranked in Bank of China.
A speculative entry for the bottom drawer. Cheers.
F.Rock
PS; it appears my entry has let the cat out of the bag...


----------



## frugal.rock (8 January 2020)

On the move again today.
Up 8% yesterday from 0.025 to 0.027.. 
Up today 14.8% from 0.027 to 0.031
Further to previous posts, they are sitting on decent iron tenements. 
I forgot most of the research, but do remember that the future potential looked ok. A speccie, do your own research.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (8 January 2020)

I should say that I am out as of today.
Took a little profit off the table.
Decision was made after my own work car failed to start... figured I might need the money!
Might consider a re entry next week, but not at current prices. 
It's an interesting stock, but high risk IMO currently.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (8 January 2020)

*Wah* *Nam* International Holdings Limited by resolution and with the approval of the Registrar of Companies has changed its *name* and was registered as *Brockman* Mining Limited on the 29th day of August, 2012.
From Brockman website;
"Brockman's hematite projects are located in the Pilbara Region of Western Australia, adjacent to the core tenements of Western Australia's other major iron ore developers. Brockman's principal projects include the Marillana Project, the Ophthalmia Project and few other minor exploration projects in the area. Among all projects, the Marillana Project is of the largest in scale, with approximately 1.63 billion tonnes of hematite Mineral Resources. Contained within the Mineral Resource is 1 billion tonnes of hematite Ore Reserves. The distance between the tenements and Port Hedland (being the largest port in the Western Australia) is approximately 270 kilometres. Ophthalmia currently has 341 million tonnes of indicated and inferred Mineral Resources.

We are committed to expedite the development of the Marillana and Ophthalmia iron ore projects, with relevant infrastructure, rail and port options and appropriate logistics arrangement as our prime focus. While the mid-long term strategy of the company focus on exploration, development, merger and acquisition to expand our combination of mining assets, aiming to create a globally renowned mining resources company."
http://www.brockmanmining.com/en/about/introduction.php
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Some signs of a heartbeat perhaps?


frugal.rock said:


> There's a Nearmap director Ross Norgard on their board...the plot thickens!


----------



## frugal.rock (7 December 2020)

Considered a small entry on 0.025 last week. 
Few sellers so the small entry  was given a miss.
Someone else may be interested in this one, @tech/a ? , but not for me.
There's pros and cons in my opinion. The locality of the majority of the directors may go in the favour of this company, or against it, depending on connections.
A very slow trader, but I expect that will change as things progress.


----------



## tech/a (7 December 2020)

Too thinly traded for me FR


----------



## frugal.rock (28 December 2020)

tech/a said:


> Too thinly traded for me FR



Thinly traded, but sellers are even more tight fisted...
I would think most holders have a bit of patience as the show has been a while in the making.
Still no signs of the selling supply ship, just enough for it climb up on....






I don't hold as my bias overruled logical thinking.
Most of the directors are Hong Kong based, but really, are way up in echelon levels of wealth and probably political influence also...
Up over 200% in less than a month, I suspect it's just getting started.


----------



## tech/a (28 December 2020)

Cant argue with 200%
supply tends to appear with increasing prices.
what was once thin becomes liquid.


----------



## greggles (26 April 2021)

Brockman Mining coming back to life after Friday's announcement that JV partner Mineral Resources (MIN) has agreed to provide $105 million for initial development work at the Marillana iron ore project in the Pilbara.

MIN now has a 50% stake in the Project which has en estimated mine life of 25 years and planned production of 25Mt per annum, although output could be increased to 40Mt per annum now that the nearby Ophthalmia deposit has been included in the agreement.

The resource seems huge, so this could be a good long term iron ore play if everything goes to plan.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2022)

Simetimes I get gut feels about stocks based off lots of unmentionable and random inputs. 🤐
I have Brockman in my watchlists and it spoke to me today.
It said "buy me fool, before it's too late, but don't expect a quick profit".

Looking for port approvals and Hancock funding news over the next year.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 February 2022)

1st Feb, 2022
ASX Announcement

*New Capacity Allocation under Port Hedland Development Plan *

Brockman Mining Limited (“Brockman”) is pleased to advise that today Mineral Resources 
Limited (“MRL”) has announced that the Government of Western Australia has granted a port  
capacity allocation to MRL and Hancock Prospecting Pty Limited (“Hancock”). 

The allocation is for a new iron ore export facility at Stanley Point Berth 3 (“SP3”) in South West Creek within the inner harbour at the Port of Port Hedland. 
The new iron ore export facility at SP3 remains subject to various relevant approvals and agreements to develop and operate, along with a positive final investment decision by MRL and Hancock. 
If SP3 is developed, MRL is aiming to ship at least 20 million tonnes of iron ore per annum from this facility. 

Under the joint venture agreement between Brockman and MRL over the Marillana and Ophthalmia Projects (“Marillana & Ophthalmia”), MRL is to provide a logistics system to transport the ore from the mine to the ship for export from Port of Port Hedland. 

Brockman is delighted with this  
progress which clears the path to unlock the significant value contained within the high quality ores at Marillana & Ophthalmia.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 February 2022)

Gappy with some wide spreads.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 February 2022)

I'm not convinced this won't travel further, however, I exited stage left today.








greggles said:


> The resource seems huge, so this could be a good long term iron ore play if everything goes to plan.



I got the same impression when I looked at it. Difficult to value, for me anyway. Dual listings, JV's earn ins etc 

Maybe @galumay could work out a prospective value, or not?

The associations with MRL and Hancock gave me some comfort. I'm not convinced that side of things has affected the share price much yet.
Back on the iron watchlist for me, until we meet again?


----------

